# Launching help please



## albe2469 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello All, recently purchased a 6 speed -2004 GTO added few bolt-ons. Havent had much luck with launching out the line. 

Launched at 2000 RPM (TC OFF) just got sqirrelly and smoked tires whole time.
Same at 2500, 3000, 3200 and 3500 RPMS

Launching with TC On; just as bad or worse. BC i get sudden power loss.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Launching the M6 can be tricky.

It's a lot easier with the stock clutch as you can slip it more. Also good tires help a lot. If you're using crappy tires, you may never get a good launch.

My best launches with the stock clutch and street tires were around 4,000 rpm with A LOT of slip. When the light turns green, you can't just pop the clutch and mash the gas. 

As soon as I would stage, I would clutch in and set the RPM. I've tried everything from 2,000 to 4,500 on street tires and 4,000 was the sweet spot. When I would get the RPM set, I would lift the clutch up to right before the threshold of engagement. When the light turned green I would raise the clutch pedal about an inch into the engagement threshold so the car would start to take off. Then slowly pull the clutch out the rest of the way. The clutch will be slipping a ton as the tires pull the engine to a lower rpm as the car moves forward. I never moved my right foot until the car was fully hooked, clutch was done slipping, and the car was fully moving. Then I would mash the gas. 

All this happens suuuuper quick so it takes practice. But when you get it right you can actually get the car out of the hole without spinning and get a decently 60'.

This is a video of that technique on street tires, but launching at a much lower RPM, I think around 2,600. (tires were Bridgestone Potenza RE-970AS Pole Position) 





Most of the time when I launched at that low of an RPM I would just hook and bog, but that time it worked. Unfortunatley I don't have any vids where I launch at 4K with stock clutch and street tires 

Now I have a Monster Level 2 clutch so it's way different launching. I recently tried Drag radials at the track and that's a completely different ball game. 

Here's a vid of me launching with Drag radials about a month ago. (tires were Nitto NT-05R)





That same run from outside the car:


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh and always turn traction control off!!


----------



## albe2469 (Aug 1, 2016)

Im running BFG's. Thanks for the help. Ill give that a shot this coming weekend. Ill keep u posted.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Good luck! Looking forward to the results!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Also if you want better traction you need better and softer tires. The down side is they cost more and wear out up to 4X faster. They also will break stuff if you are pretty much stock (drive shaft, axle stubs, half shafts or clutch) when you do hook. That's if you escape wheel hop which you won't without at least drag bags if not springs, shocks and anti-wheel hop half shafts. Like he said though the biggest thing is to not dump and mash. Most of the fastest dig racers are automatics because they have a much, much easier time doing it.


----------

